# Issues with 1970-80 Fire Retardant Underlayment



## kennyp (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone heard of any issues with the fire retardant application applied to roofing underlayment in the 1970s-80s? Trying to get a bid on a job where 3 other bidders have claimed a 13-yr old asphalt shingle roof (previously shake) has fire retardant underlayment which has severely shortened the life of the roof and could potentially be unsafe.
From the exterior, the roof looks to be in average condition for its age, and no reported leaks. Are these other three bidders trying to drum up business or could their claim be legit?


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Unsafe fire retardant underlayment, no.

Unsafe fire retardant sheathing, yes.

Just because I haven't heard of any doe's not mean there is none.
Contact your local city office and or your state attorney's office, they will have such information on file if it exist.


----------



## kennyp (Oct 1, 2010)

*unsafe sheathing*

Just curious, what have you heard about the sheathing?


----------



## ecenur (Oct 17, 2010)

kennyp said:


> Has anyone heard of any issues with the fire retardant application applied to roofing underlayment in the 1970s-80s? Trying to get a bid on a job where 3 other bidders have claimed a 13-yr old asphalt shingle roof (previously shake) has fire retardant underlayment which has severely shortened the life of the roof and could potentially be unsafe.
> From the exterior, the roof looks to be in average condition for its age, and no reported leaks. Are these other three bidders trying to drum up business or could their claim be legit?


No, I have never heard of fire retardant application applied to roofing It is hard to actually know what these people or businesses are trying to do because, I've seen a lot of roofs that were falling apart but were actually in good condition, and a lot of roofs that looked fine but were about to collapse. This is one of the major reasons of why I do not favor Asphalt roofs.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

There was definately issues with FRT Wood in the 70's and 80's. Lots of colapses because of it.


----------

